# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هاي شباب

## سهم الناصرة

سلام عليكم 
مادري ويش اقول بس ..... باختصار طالت غيبتي عن المنتدى فتره. بس وش نسوي القدر يحكمني 
وان شاء الله الخير بالجايات وسلامتكم 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لخوي العزيز شبكة الناصرة

----------


## دمعه حزن

**




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*حياك المولى أخـــــــي الفاضل*

*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 

*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*

*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*

*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*

*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*

*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 

*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*

*اخـي*
*سهم الناصره*


**

*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*

*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*

*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*

*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*

*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 

*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*

*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*








**

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*هلا* 
*هلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلا* 
*هلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلاهلا* 

*وغلا* 
*غلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 
*غلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلاغلا* 

**¤®§ سهم الناصـــــــــــرة §®¤**

*هلا وغلا فيك خيووو ..!!*

*والله يحييك في شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه ..!!!*

*وإن شاء الله إنك تلاقي مايرضيك ويفيدك ..!!*

*تمنى لك التوفيق والتميز معنا ..!!*

*دمت بخير ..!!*

----------


## نور علي

*أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم** .. 

¨°o.O ( ..^ سهم الناصره ^.. ) O.o°¨ 

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين أخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله* 


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**يا هلا فيك أخوي سهم الناصرة من جديد* *نورت المنتدى من جديد**بإنتظار مشاركاتك* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## سهم الناصرة

ياهلا اخواني اشكركم على الترحيب الحار والدي يعبر عن مشاعركم تجاه اخوكم سهم الناصرة 
وان

----------


## سهم الناصرة

ياهلا اخواني اشكركم على الترحيب الحار والدي يعبر عن مشاعركم تجاه اخوكم سهم الناصرة 
وان شاء الرحمن نفيد ونستفيد 
تحياتي 

سهـــــــــــــــــم الناصرة

----------


## My tears

*سهم الناصرة*
*نـسـتـقـبـلـك بـالــــود والإخـــاء من جديد*
*ونـفـرش لك الأرض زهــــــور الـمـحـــبة والوفــاء* 
*.*
*مــعــاً* 
*كــي نـلـتـقـي ونـرتـقــي*
*نجــوم سـمـاء الإبــداع
ونـُـقـَـبـِـل غـمـام الــفــائــدة*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـقـلـب من نـبـض*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـبـحــر من قـطـر*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد اللانهاية من الـتـرحـيب والـمـحــبة*
*.*

*نقطـة العودة تبـدأ بخطـوة
ونحـن بانتظـار خطـوة منـك
كـي نـرى جديـدك*
*وكـي نستفيـد منـك ومـن خبراتـك*
*وعودة حميدة * 
*.*
*تمنيـاتـي لك بقضـاء اجمل أوقاتك معنـا*

*.*
*.*
*.*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختـك*
*My tears*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع  .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 

وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 

*
*وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة*..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نور المنتدى بوجودك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عودا ً حميدا ً ياسهم
نور المنتدى بعودتك.. وياحياك الله
يالله نبغى نشوف اسمك يشع بالمنتدى مثل قبل

----------


## بيسان

*
أهلاً وسهلاً بك بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمات الجميلة
بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بكل مافي الأرض من بلدان واقطار وبحار ومحيطات وأنهار 
بكل مافي السماء من كواكب ونجوم وشموس وطيور وأقمار 
بكل مافي في السماء من طير 
وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار 



بكل عطف وود وحب وحنان وطيبة موجودة في كل إنسان على البسيطة 
بكل حب البشر لخالق الشمس والشجر والحجر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمام 
بعدد حروف ماكتبت وسأكتب من يوم ما أتولدت وإلى أن أموت 
بعدد النبض في قلوب البشر 
بكل ريحة الفل والياسمين والورد والزهر وبكل ما أجتمع المسك والريحان والعود والعنبر 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهر 
وبعدد ماطلع القمر 
وبعدد ما نور البدر
مع تحياتي بيساااااااااان


**
*

----------


## G.T.O

::+:+:+:+::


الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا



::+:+:+:+::


أخي:

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك 
فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 


وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا 
التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 
التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى الرائع 

أهــلا بك



::+:+:+:+::


مرحبـا بك عزيزي.........

كم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك 
وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك 
وآرائك الشخصية 
التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 
مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد



::+:+:+:+::


أهلا بك أخي الفاضل 

يسعد منتدانا باستقبال من هم بمثل شخصك
ليكون مميزاً بين المميزين وأنت لها

فأهلا بك في منتدى نبع الإحساس الذي يتشرف بمن هو مميز 
هذا وتقبل تحياتنا وتقديرنا



::+:+:+:+::


هلا ومرحبا فيك اخوي 
يسعدنا ويشرفنا انك تكون بينا 
وان شاء الله تلاقي منا وبينا كل اللي يسعدك ويحوز على رضاك
واحنا بانتظار جديدك المفيد ان شاء الله 
لأن ودنا نتعلم من بعض ما عندك بارك الله فيك



::+:+:+:+::



[IMG]http://alanood17.***********/BD4-Whead.gif[/IMG]

----------


## زهرة الندى

*أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم** .. 

¨°o.O ( ..^ سهم الناصره ^.. ) O.o°¨ 

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين أخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله*

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اهلااا وسهلااا بيك خيو معنا بالمنتدى .. 

انشااء الله تفيد وتستفيد.. 

لؤلؤة البحر..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة .. 

*بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة ..* 

*بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها ..* 

*ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان ..* 

*بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال ..* 

*بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر ..* 

*بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا ..* 

*أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا ..* 

*بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام ..* 

*المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا ..* 

*وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا ..* 



*تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك ..* 

*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن ..* 
*أمـيـر الـعـاشـقـيـن*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر



----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا



----------

